
Early GIPHY investor may see $0 - vr46
https://twitter.com/mathowie/status/1262574661239312384
======
ponsin
> nice surprise: sounds like everyone in the A round will see a 5x+ return.
> This would be my best performing investment of all of them most likely.

Looks like it just took some time for him to get his money. Doesn't sound
newsworthy

